# Gin, BBQ, and More Grass



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

awe man your killing me, mojo's and the georgia pig all in the same report , i could eat mojos 5 days a week and reserve the other 2 days for chicken wings and pizza  nice pics


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

>


WOW! now that's a GREAT Shot! Thanks for sharing!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

awesome pix!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree with Jan, that is a fantastic pic!  Sounds like that trip was good practice for that magazine of yours.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

you sure know how to enjoy life.  don't take half bad pictures either.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Can we get more pic's of the BBQ next time........thanks for all your posts.


----------

